# [Q] Vito SMS-Chat Skins



## okaygo (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking for skins for VITO's SMS-Chat.  It's probably one of the best programs for sms messaging so far and the most finger friendly, but I was curious if it would be possible to make a skin or find a library of skins somewhere online.

Please help


----------



## Niwla (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking for skins 2! Vito sms-chat realy rocks! 
If you have any, let me know


----------



## Iceman692 (Dec 15, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## rexboy (Dec 19, 2008)

Iceman692 said:


> Same here.

Click to collapse



Ive searched too and only discovered the standard grey/white and the black for the v1.16

I hope other skins exist out there or someone is working on some


----------



## thuhcooler1 (Jan 18, 2009)

go to wad 2 storm redux i dunno if thats the actual name but they have a cool black berry storm type theme for sms that i use


----------



## kennethmadsen (Feb 25, 2009)

same here also.


----------



## nir36 (Feb 25, 2009)

For your info, when I used VitoSMS a while ago, there were NO skins out there.. only the original one. i searched and searched and couldn't find anything..


----------



## Showtime7 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know and it's terrible because this application seems to be the best. Finger friendly, popup notifications, chat exporting, what more could you ask for? Personally I'd like to see a Diamond theme for SMS-Chat, would match nicely with all my other apps.


----------



## nir36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wrote something about it in the guides thread, but with all due respect to Vito, SmileySMS is much nicer and more useful.. and you can generally skin it the way you like.


----------



## gfandrea (Mar 24, 2009)

i have try to make a skin for smschat... but i am non very good...
when i tried this test on my ppc ol grafics are mess up, i see only blu and green line..

i have attach the test!

PS.i use the grafics from ezimput!!


----------



## cgabriel (Apr 30, 2009)

*Iphone-skin for v1.16 vito-sms-threaded*

Still working on it, it's QVGA never tested on VGA devices, so i do not know if it works...i used the grey skin to start on this...looks pretty good on my Qvga device...I will Probably post it tomorrow  night..here are some screens:










http://yfrog.com/ekiphoneishsmsj
http://yfrog.com/bfscreen02rj


----------



## cgabriel (May 1, 2009)

*Here it is*

It's not much but it blends...enjoy!


----------



## aross6 (May 1, 2009)

Sweet... thanks a Billion!!!


----------



## cgabriel (May 2, 2009)

*Better Top Bar*





I changed the blue top bar and the bubbles to look more appealing...working on the real thing with real bubbles but kinda stock at the skin file...any suggestions on how to edit the skin file?


----------



## jesse_g (May 2, 2009)

quick question what keyboard is that?


----------



## cgabriel (May 2, 2009)

The PocketCm Keyboard 0.14 with htctoucher  iphone skin.


----------



## oscarbum (May 3, 2009)

*Thanks for the props!*

Hey, I'm Eric. I did the Blackberry SMS-Chat Skin. If you couldn't find it, it's here in the 3rd post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=467496


----------



## oscarbum (May 3, 2009)

*Oh and this one....*

gfandrea did a nice one to match HTC devices.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=499363


----------



## cgabriel (May 6, 2009)

*SKIN FILE*

Man i would really appreciate if you can share how to change the skin file...modify the text color and stuff like that...what kind of software....


----------



## hyperfire21 (May 8, 2009)

hey cgabriel nice theme.. hope u continue to make more themes or keep updating. good work bro


----------



## okaygo (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking for skins for VITO's SMS-Chat.  It's probably one of the best programs for sms messaging so far and the most finger friendly, but I was curious if it would be possible to make a skin or find a library of skins somewhere online.

Please help


----------



## cgabriel (May 8, 2009)

*Last one...i guess...till i finf a way to change the skin file*

Here it is...now you have the preview as well aka "sms alert"


----------



## piroteca (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi this is my simple Red Skin, just replace grey.bmp in VITO skin folder of your ppc.
View attachment redgray.zip
And two screenshots:


----------



## Shubham (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi, im trying to create a skin that i plan to share
but everytime i make even a slight change to gray.bmp, the colors become all messed up my phone.

can someone please help me out?


----------



## gfandrea (Jun 28, 2009)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3554101&postcount=15

read this post!


----------



## Shubham (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks!     10ch


----------



## Shubham (Jun 29, 2009)

Well Here it is!

iPhony Skin 1.0 for Vito SMS-Chat 1.2

I have also included the gray.psd file if anyone wants to edit it.
My only requst is that you continue on this thread if you release a newer version

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=95415e8dfccd83a47432d3c9683f450ae04e75f6e8ebb871

Enjoy!


----------



## frd_inc (Jun 30, 2009)

*frd*

how do you make such a skin?
can you post how en with wich program please
then i can try to make one to please

thank you


----------



## chingy51o (Jul 1, 2009)

Shubham said:


> Well Here it is!
> 
> iPhony Skin 1.0 for Vito SMS-Chat 1.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for some reason when i install the skin it doesnt show the green text bubble boxes when im viewing a conversation? know why this is happening?


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 1, 2009)

can u make the same withorange and yellow bubblres?


----------



## Shubham (Jul 1, 2009)

@chingy51o
I made this for sms-chat 1.2. The gray.bmps are a little different for every version.
What version are you using?

@frd_inc
I won't but you can . The .psd is available in the zip so that you can edit the gray.bmp


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 1, 2009)

i realy would like to change it but i am not so good at computerprograms
if u please could help me


----------



## chingy51o (Jul 1, 2009)

Shubham said:


> @chingy51o
> I made this for sms-chat 1.2. The gray.bmps are a little different for every version.
> What version are you using?
> 
> im using SMS-Chat 1.2 also... i cant figure out whats going on...

Click to collapse


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 3, 2009)

no help? please?


----------



## mackam (Jul 3, 2009)

It's my version of "sms alert", but is something wrong wiht format, can somebody look at this:


----------



## Shubham (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry about late reply. dont check this too often.

chingy:
Hm...it seems to be working well for me. Dont really know what to tell you. try to play around with the bmp maybe?

frd_inc:
Ok I will try doing variations of colors but I have been very busy lately so I cannot promise anything.


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you verry much


----------



## monty69 (Jul 8, 2009)

new *iPhone style skin* from russia


----------



## relaksua (Jul 9, 2009)

monty69...a very nice one bro..beautifully done...any chance that u did it for vito funcontacts?


----------



## saffar (Jul 9, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iphone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



Молодца музчина, шкура просто супер красиво плюс адын


----------



## saffar (Jul 9, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iphone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



Молодца, шкура просто супер красиво плюс адын


----------



## okaygo (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking for skins for VITO's SMS-Chat.  It's probably one of the best programs for sms messaging so far and the most finger friendly, but I was curious if it would be possible to make a skin or find a library of skins somewhere online.

Please help


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 10, 2009)

can anybody edit the color of the bubbles on the english version


----------



## frd_inc (Jul 12, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iPhone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse




verrry nice skin
can you make the same only with other coulours for the bubbles like yellow and orange


----------



## 1dr0p0ut4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Shubham said:


> @chingy51o
> I made this for sms-chat 1.2. The gray.bmps are a little different for every version.
> What version are you using?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm using 1.2 and its confirmed not working... thanks... ^_^ cheers ^_^


----------



## 1dr0p0ut4 (Aug 16, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iPhone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



not working for me... this is for what version of sms-chat?  thanks.... ^_^ cheers ^_^


----------



## cgabriel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Skin*

Let me answer that  it's for the 1.23 version of vito sms-chat...and this the closest so far...nice job


----------



## domineus (Aug 20, 2009)

how do you install it actually I will use that skin and get sms chat because wm is rather slow!


----------



## emfung (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I like both the iphone skins by shubham and the one from russia. On "chats" view, I like the one by shubham very much. Whereas on individual chat, the russia's one seems better. The bubbles looks a bit distorted on my Touch HD with shubham's skin. I like the buttons by russia's one, a bit more practical and closed to real iphone..

Anyone can combine the 2 skins? (Provided tat tis is allowed by shubham and the other author).

Any way to edit the bmp other than using photoshop? Photoshop is just too expensive for me to buy one..

Thank you very much....


----------



## sadiqsabia (Aug 27, 2009)

saffar said:


> Молодца музчина, шкура просто супер красиво плюс адын

Click to collapse



Nice. Works on 1.25.


----------



## cypis (Sep 6, 2009)

*Vista + Iphone*

This is edited iphone skin to vista style  
Enjoy


----------



## odm3xda (Sep 12, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iPhone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



working very nice on htc touch hd but no bubbles


----------



## odm3xda (Sep 16, 2009)

*check*

check this its the new version i guess 

http://www.noeman.org/gsm/pocket-pc-smartphones-applications/98493-vito-sms-chat-v1-25-a.html


----------



## coolwater22 (Oct 25, 2009)

*blue and black sms chat skin*

hi i was wondering if someone could make a blue and black sms chat skin. i would make one but I am not quite sure how to.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## cmaricque (Nov 28, 2009)

blue and black theme for sms chat 1.25. its a blackberry storm theme.


----------



## shu8i (Dec 7, 2009)

monty69 said:


> new *iPhone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



is there ANY wvga skin out there for sms chat? iphone skin prefered^^


----------



## richardsoffice (Feb 1, 2010)

*the best skin for me*

iPhony for SMS-Chat 1.2 by Shubham Gandhi.zip - is the best skin for me, knocks spots off all the rest and I have tried every one I could find. 

Thanks Shubham 
SMS-Chat.1.25 on the HTC Diamond toutch


----------



## grevius5 (Mar 9, 2010)

how to install theme in SMS-Chat 1.21? XP


----------



## drkalo (Mar 10, 2010)

odm3xda said:


> check this its the new version i guess
> 
> http://www.noeman.org/gsm/pocket-pc-smartphones-applications/98493-vito-sms-chat-v1-25-a.html

Click to collapse



WOW, this is warez ?!


----------



## hungtinglung (Apr 14, 2010)

monty69 said:


> new *iPhone style skin* from russia

Click to collapse



working for me.thanks so much.


----------



## calgaryleb (May 2, 2010)

on the iphone skin, when the keyboard button is activitated why do we get a very thing white line in the textbox?

any why to correct this?
thank you


----------



## baironx (Jul 5, 2010)

hello is there anyone capable of changing colors of the bubbles? would be nice instead of bubbles gray, bubbles blue  in iphone skin


----------



## okaygo (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking for skins for VITO's SMS-Chat.  It's probably one of the best programs for sms messaging so far and the most finger friendly, but I was curious if it would be possible to make a skin or find a library of skins somewhere online.

Please help


----------



## AmdPhenomII (Aug 28, 2010)

Shubham said:


> Well Here it is!
> 
> iPhony Skin 1.0 for Vito SMS-Chat 1.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, that is a really nice skin, looks great on my phone!


----------



## wickedbird98 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could make a black version of the Iphony style and the vista/iphone theme


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Nov 28, 2010)

wvga skin with x button in the main skin no one?


----------



## Lakva (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it possible to make skin with menus down?
I know the dark and light skins have menu on the bottom of the screen in conversation list, but in single conversation/compose screen all skins have back/menu line on top of the screen. 
And it's absolutely stupid especialy on big displays - it's very hard to reach the "back" with right thumb. Is it possible to move back/menu line to the bottom, please?


----------



## pHyR3 (Jun 25, 2011)

iphony skin is great, thanks heaps


----------



## aikobel (Dec 22, 2011)

*Heart Emoticon for Vito SMS-Chat...*

I just added the Heart-Icon (<3) that was missing.

names.txt should be in the VITO\SMS-Chat\smiles\ directory (or just edit yours)
and the two .bmp files in the VITO\SMS-Chat\smiles\bin directory.

Have fun!


----------

